
Amateur archaeologists redraw map of Roman Britain from home - BerislavLopac
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/may/13/amateur-archaeologists-redraw-map-of-roman-britain-from-home
======
oh_sigh
I wish they would show an example of the kind of images the spotters look at.
I assume it is just hillshaded 3d data?

